

Snowden is 'not on plane' to Cuba - jnord
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23025810

======
deletes
Already here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5932055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5932055)

------
wheaties
There they go again "expecting" counties to do just what they want with
Snowden. We've lost so much credibility with the world and now our own people,
how can they keep this tone of "expecting" going on? Really? If I had the
power to shove people out of office once elected I'd be down at the voting
booths doing just that.

~~~
krenel
Not just that. All that has being said by the US media, and all the oficial
information released the Govermen is directed to US citzens, without really
talking about the world wide implications of the problem.

I'm from Spain. Are we being spyed? Since we have seen too many times that
non-american people (even not being in the US) do not "enjoy" the most basic
rights in the US... what can we expect?

